# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  cafe + trứng = độc + lạ

## cudidi

> *Café trứng*
> _
> Địa điểm: Café Giảng - 39 Nguyễn Hữu Huân_
> _
> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Café trứng_




Đã bao giờ bạn tưởng tượng tới một phép thử: Cốc café mà bạn thưởng thức quen thuộc hằng ngày bỗng được trải thêm một lớp trứng gà đánh bông, sẽ ra vị gì đặc biêt nhỉ? Đắng? Tanh? Hay không thể kết hợp? Hãy theo chân didau.org tới *39 Nguyễn Hữu Huân* để cùng thực hiện phép thử đặc biệt ấy xem có gì độc đáo nhé!

Nằm nép mình trong một con ngõ nhỏ hẹp trên đường Nguyễn Hữu Huân, diện tích khá khiêm tốn nhưng từ lâu _café Giảng_ luôn là một điểm đến quen thuộc của hầu hết dân ghiền café. 






Khai sinh từ một cửa hàng café nổi tiếng của cụ Giảng xưa nằm trên phố Hàng Gai, quán này còn có người em song sinh nữa được đặt ở _106 Yên Phụ._ Nhưng không hiểu có một sức hút kì lạ nào mà mỗi khi nhắc đến _café Giảng_ thì *39 Nguyễn Hữu Huân* lại là một địa chỉ được điểm mặt chỉ tên nhiều hơn cả.

Menu ở đây có khá nhiều sự lựa chọn dành cho các loại khẩu vị khác nhau: café trứng, cacao trứng, đậu xanh trứng… Nhưng có lẽ theo mình, café trứng chính là con át chủ bài của quán mà khó nơi nào có được.





*Nâu trứng nóng: 20k/cốc*


Phong cách thưởng thức món này rất độc nhé! Để có một thìa café trứng đúng chất thật không dễ dàng đâu. Phải khuấy đều liên tục để café luôn được hòa quyện vào sữa và trứng, khi ấy mới có thể cảm nhận được hết vị đăng đắng lại ngọt ngào, béo ngậy của tất cả nguyên liệu. Mình rất thích chơi trò đuổi bắt với cách uống café này: Khuấy liên tục một vài giây rồi nhanh chóng lấy một thìa có đủ café và bông trứng từ từ đưa lên miệng để tất cả tan dần, tan dần…






Một bạn nữ chia sẻ với mình rằng: “_Thưởng thức món này khổ quá! Cứ không khuấy đều là không tìm thấy vị đặc trưng của nó đâu nữa_ !”. Thế mới biết uống được café trứng cũng là cả một nghệ thuật! ^^

Một mình bên ly café trứng trong một không gian tĩnh lặng dưới ánh đèn vàng dịu nhẹ, thêm điệu nhạc du dương của _Hà Nội mùa vắng những cơn mưa_ nữa thì ôi thôi, khỏi chê vào đâu được. Có cảm giác như ta đang được chìm sâu vào một góc phố Hà Nội của những năm nảo năm nao. 





*P/S*: Ở đây không được để xe miễn phí đâu, phải chuẩn bị 5k/xe đấy bạn nhé!

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Café trứng*
*Nguồn:* DIDAU.ORG    
_Cùng khám phá Các quán cafe ở Hà Nội – Cac quan cafe o Ha Noi_

----------


## haibang

hồi trước cà phê giảng ở số 7 Hàng Gia nhưng sau đó phân tán ra thành hai Giảng, một ở 39 Nguyễn Hữu Huân , một ở 106 Yên Phụ. Quán ở Nguyễn Hữu Huân hơi khó tìm, nhưng cứ định vị là phía trên Xôi Yến một chút và chênh chếch cà phê Lâm là thấy ngay.

----------


## lunas2

hôm nào thử cái món nè xem ra j không

----------


## dauhalan

nhìn lớp bông của trứng thấy hấp dẫn quá  :Smile: 
hy vọng là ko tanh vì mình sợ nhất là nó có vị tanh
trước có uống vài chỗ rồi nhưng mà ko ngon lắm
nghe tiếng cafe giảng lâu rồi nên cũng muốn đến uống thử 1 lần

----------


## nhungbt_87

Mình chưa được thưởng thức cafe trứng bao giờ 
và cũng không phải dân nghiền cafe nhưng phải đi thử cho biết mới được! :Smile:

----------


## nhaiyen_8_7

> nhìn lớp bông của trứng thấy hấp dẫn quá 
> hy vọng là ko tanh vì mình sợ nhất là nó có vị tanh
> trước có uống vài chỗ rồi nhưng mà ko ngon lắm
> nghe tiếng cafe giảng lâu rồi nên cũng muốn đến uống thử 1 lần


Đi thử đi bạn ah. Hồi trước nghe cafe mà cho trứng vào thì chắc tanh lắm  :Frown:  nhưng mà con bạn thân rủ quá thế là đi thử 1 lần cho biết. Sau đó, mình cùng nghiện cafe trứng ở đây  :Smile:

----------


## khoan_gieng

Uống chắc là thơm ngon lắm đây
Nhìn lớp bông kem ngon quá

----------


## jhonnyboy

Thơm thơm ngầy ngậy béo béo  :Wink: )
Ngon ngon

----------


## hangnt

món cafe trứng này là món sở trưởng của papa mình đây mà  :Smile: 
bữa nào rảnh phải chở papa đến đây nếm thử mới được

----------


## anhduong

Uống món này hơi mỏi tay mọt chút vì phải thường xuyên khuấy để lớp bọt kem trứng được quyện đều cùng cà phê. Nếu chỉ chăm chăm dùng thìa xúc lớp bọt phía trên như ăn một loại kem, để cuối cùng còn trơ nguyên cà phê đen thì uống nhạt lắm.  :Frown:

----------


## loplipop

Ra là vừa uống là phải vừa khuấy  :cuoi1: 
thế thì ko trò chuyện đc roài hehe

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e nhé. Tks!

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Đúng luôn địa chỉ hồi trước mình uống.

----------


## dung89

mình cũng nghe món này rồi mà vẫn chưa một lần thưởng thức

----------

